# First bacon



## Ed Crain (Jan 29, 2018)

So first try using Bears TQ dry cure with brown sugar. Started with a 5lb belly cured 10 days cold smoked 6hrs with apple pellets


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks like great bacon.... Good job. Point.... What did you use for a brine?


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks awesome. I'll be smoking my first Canadian bacon this weekend using bears tq and brown sugar recipe


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 29, 2018)

This one I used Morton’s tender quick dry cure since I couldn’t find cure #1 locally


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 29, 2018)

Want to try pops brine next


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks like some good looking bacon!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks all for the likes and points


----------



## petehalsted (Jan 30, 2018)

Ed Crain said:


> Want to try pops brine next



Just to try different methods or was there something you didn't like about the TQ method? Just doing R&D for my first attempt coming soon.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks great  wish I could find belly's at a reasonable price around here

Gary


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 30, 2018)

No the tq method was great just want to try the brine to see how it is and Gary is wish I could find cheap too this was 3.99 lb have a guy trying to get me a 40lb box for a dollar a lb that’ll be score if I can


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks Great Ed !! :)

Nice Job!---Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh yeah! Nice.. and nice smoker you have..

Cool :cool:


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Rings I really like the smoker


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice job on that bacon.
Funny thing is I have to use Cure because I can`t find Tender Quick.
Gary


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 31, 2018)

I can buy Tender Quick in the local store but just had the wife buy #1 from her favorite shopping place (Amazon) 2 days  will be here to try my next venture brined chicken an turkey for super bowl


----------

